# French Quarter now with Spinnaker?



## alexadeparis (Apr 5, 2010)

I recently purchased at French Quarter. I contacted the resort with a question that they couldn't answer. They transferred me to "headquarters", which put me through to Spinnaker. I ended up in voice mail and have yet to talk to a live person. My question is when I go online to Spinnaker, I do not see the French Quarter as one of their resorts. Is this a new affiliation? And if so, does it mean the usual policy of new management=higher MF's? Has anyone else been made aware of this? I checked on RCI and saw no evidence of an affiliation either.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2010)

French Quarter is managed by Southwind Management, which is affiliated with Spinnaker in some way. In Branson, French Quarter, Spinnaker and Grand Regency are all affiliated through Southwind Management which also appears to be Spinnaker. 

FWIW, Southwind has to be one of the worst for getting bills mailed out on time or being accurate with their billings. I've never had a problem calling French Quater to pay our MF's each year or reserve a week but, Southwind always seems to send the bill for the wrong unit type or, not send a bill at all. This year I was billed for a two bedroom unit when I own a three bedroom unit. When I called to pay our MF's, I was given a different total all together and told our unit had been re-classified as a two bedroom loft, which is a more accurate descpription for the unit. We didn't recieve a bill at all on our Grand Regency unit but, we had pre-paid that unit so we could exchange through Interval. When I inquired about paying that MF on that unit, I was told it reflected as paid in full. I don't know if the MF's remained the same or went up and they just wrote off the increase. At any rate, Southwind leaves a LOT to be desired as a management company IMHO.

Also in the FWIW column. We were notified this year that the developer of French Quarter has closed his Orlando office and no longer is actively involved in the FQ projects. DUe to issues over payment terms on the Purchase Money Mortgage, the holder of the Purchase Money Mortgage had instituted a foreclosure action that was going to trial March 2, 2010. In orer to stay the forclosure action, French Quarter Group, LLC and French Quarter II, LLC filed for Chapter 7 Bankruptcy protection. 

So far it hasn't afftected the day to day operations at the resort.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 6, 2010)

*Yikes!*

Doug, thanks for this info. I bought this resort only for points, but since I can't seem to get hold of anyone at any of the "management" numbers, I may have to stop by when I am in Branson in August on my vacation to see if the ownership ever transferred.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 23, 2010)

Are you happy with owning the French Quarter in Branson?? Especially now that Spinnaker is involved??  It seems like it would not be a good TS to own.

Thank you


----------

